# What is this cable for ?



## bebseh (May 3, 2018)

Hello
SO I got an chinense Android double din unit for my 2013 CRV.
I installed it and everything seems to be working fine but i have an extra cable in the box which i cant figure out what it is for.

I know the white end goes into the back of the unit but I am not sure what the black end is supposed to connect to

I tried google translate on that small label and it says somthing like USB split honda toyota.... please help thanks 

Note : i also got a similar cable but with one black USB female head and i installed it and its working fine.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

bebseh said:


> Hello
> SO I got an chinense Android double din unit for my 2013 CRV.
> I installed it and everything seems to be working fine but i have an extra cable in the box which i cant figure out what it is for.
> 
> ...


looks like a factory usb end. probably for honda toyota applications.


----------



## bebseh (May 3, 2018)

Any way I could make use of this cable to get another USB female end on my radio ?


----------

